# Full Moon Wade Fish, NIce!! Friday Night!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We went out last night and put the woopin on em with top waters out in Matagorda Bay "30" trout to 23", pictures will be posted Sunday after we finish this awesome bite for tonight. Tight Lines Guys... www.capthollisforrester.com


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Go get'um boy! Give me a call tomarrow


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Put a hurtin on em Hollis!!


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

What color topwaters do you use at night on a full moon? Something dark that silhouettes well, or something chrome that reflects the moonlight? My brother and I are wanting to try that type of fishing to get out of the summer heat. We're getting up in age and the heat has gotten to be a real issue. At the same time we wear out a little easier and don't have the energy for experimenting with a lot of baits like we used to. So some expert advice would be greatly appreciated so we can cut to the chase, so to speak.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

tigerhead said:


> What color topwaters do you use at night on a full moon? Something dark that silhouettes well, or something chrome that reflects the moonlight? My brother and I are wanting to try that type of fishing to get out of the summer heat. We're getting up in age and the heat has gotten to be a real issue. At the same time we wear out a little easier and don't have the energy for experimenting with a lot of baits like we used to. So some expert advice would be greatly appreciated so we can cut to the chase, so to speak.


Color doesn't matter at night. I once caught 14 fish on 15 casts on 14 different colors at night.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Friday night photos*

photo


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Saturday night*

saturday night photos, not as good as friday, but it was lots of fun!


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

nice Hollis way to put it on em'


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

We caught a lot of good fish in Mesquite both Friday and Saturday night on black/chart and black/red head topdogs. Also caught quite a few on morning glory sea shad. Biggest red was 33" and trout was 23".

Mike


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Wading Mark said:


> Color doesn't matter at night. I once caught 14 fish on 15 casts on 14 different colors at night.


Yep, I once wore some redfish out in the pitch black on salt-n-pepper assassins. No moon, just black night. Amazing how they can find 'em, but they do.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

color did not matter at all for us, others were throwing black top water, myself "bone", always have and always will. biggest myth in the world that you must throw black at night, thats a bunch of b.s . Most of our night trips, white, chrome or bone will tear that black top-water a new one.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

What Capt. Hollis said ! Chrome and Bone for me and my clients also.I ain't never seen a black/chartruese mullet.......have you?


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

NICE!!! We'll have to book a trip soon its abut that time again!!!


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great catch! That night wading looks like some fun, I might have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

How was the phosphorescence up on that end? Sunday morning it was unreal in east Matty!

Nice fish Capt.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Hey Hollis*

We were the guys headed out at the same time as you were. Glad you found some fish early.

Told my buddy we should have cut our lights too and followed you when you eased out from behind us back to the east.  

We ended up to the west with lots of bait but not much of a bite till late.

Pretty night but I thought that the gigging boat would never get out of hearing. Sure ruined the peace and quite of a such a pretty night.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

JimD said:


> We were the guys headed out at the same time as you were. Glad you found some fish early.
> 
> Told my buddy we should have cut our lights too and followed you when you eased out from behind us back to the east.
> 
> ...


 Yah, I have a tendancy of cutting off my lights from time to time, lol! East you say, nah, that wasnt me,, lol .. Glad I met u guys, seemed like some really nice fellas. There were 2 many eyeballs out there for me to leave those lights on guys, wasnt cause of you guys , but it did make the other fellas that were with me very very nervous, specially when we left the spot, lol


----------

